# Buckroe beach Cobia



## Fishing4squiduck (Jun 15, 2014)

I have been out twice this past week fishing from my kayak for some Cobia and have watched some Cobia being pulled up the pier and never released that i would say were of questionable size or may have come close so I didn't really mind just something that another kayaker had pointed out but today i watched some one pull one up on the T that was for sure under regulation. I don't mean to rant and rave but the regulations are there for a reason, i know its exciting and they are a great eating fish but just please put the short ones back and get a line back in the water so you don't miss one of the pigs. Just a reminder the regulation is 37 inches from jaw to fork in the tail and 1 per person, lets keep the bay on an upswing and help it back to its former glory. 
-Just a friendly PSA from you're local marine biologist. TIGHT LINES!!!


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

I spent all day friday on the pier, saw one yak launch from the beach. Could have been you. All the cobia I saw caught were released. 2 of them were keepers. One was probably 35#. I would have kept either one.By the way, I really enjoyed fishing with you guys on the T Friday. Good bunch of guy's. I'll be back. Tell Mike I started his rod.


----------



## Fishing4squiduck (Jun 15, 2014)

Wasn't me i was out Tuesday and today. Good to hear people are throwing some back.


----------



## butch (Jun 9, 2002)

fyi in Virginia cobia reg is 37 total lenght not fork.


----------



## 757 Fire (Jan 22, 2010)

There Definently wasn't any under sized fish kept this weekend. There was only 3 caught the whole damn time. However since you like to point out laws learn the distance from pier law the kayakers this weekend were a joke. Fishing about 100 yards off the left side and right in the middle of the chum slick.


----------



## trackerz (Jul 21, 2009)

Fished the pier from 10 til 5 on Sun, saw 1 cobe that was 35" and he was thrown back.Nice striper was caught right when I got there.I caught a couple of short flounder but did see a 19" flounder come over the rail along with a couple decent sized croaker.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Hey if any of you guys know Mike tell him to call me I 'll have his rod ready by thursday at the latest.


----------

